

Theo de Raadt (ruBSD 2013) [interview on code quality, funding and more] - ezequiel-garzon
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OXS8ljif9b8

======
ezequiel-garzon
I just came across this interview. If not many upvotes, I hope it gets some
insightful comments from the HN crowd.

